# Springfield Armory Loaded Operator



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

COMING SOON! I believe I hear this gun calling to me. And it is loud!

1911 Loaded .45ACP Handgun | Top Custom Pistols for Sale


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Marine Corp Operator really catches my eye. What is your Huckleberry GCBHM?
GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Stainless Steel Operator really catches my eye. What a beautiful handgun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The Marine Corp Operator really catches my eye. What is your Huckleberry GCBHM?
> GW


It's the loaded operator, solid black. Really like the extended mag entrance and rails. The TRP has the extended mag entrance, but no rails. This gun looks like it captures both features I really like. All of them really are very nice pieces, though, uh?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They look like future classics if that makes any sense. What is the price range?
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> They look like future classics if that makes any sense. What is the price range?
> GW


I'm guessing they will run btwn $1000-$1500 range. The TRP runs just under $1500 at my LGS, and the MC Operator I had was $1050.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

NEW! Springfield 1911 Loaded US Marine Corps .45 ACP SA/DA 5" Barrel 7+1 Rnd G10 Grip ODG/Black - $1067 + Free Shipping | Slickguns

for your viewing & buying pleasure (it's in stock @ Centerfire Guns). My choice would the the Range Officer compact 9mm...


----------

